# Volcanoes...with Canon EOS 1Dx and 5D III



## fredericsiffert (Jun 1, 2013)

I was at Eoliennes Isles a few week ago. I visited Volcano, Stromboli and Etna.
For me, I'am first contact with volcanoes and I like it....

Camera EOS 1Dx, 5d III. Lens TSE-17mm f/4 L, EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II, EF 24-70 f/2.8 L II, etc...

Volcano Isle :




1DX13499 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX13506 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX13526 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX13554 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr

Stromboli :




1DX13766 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX13793 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX13847 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX13856 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr

Etna :




1DX14404 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




5D030641 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX14377 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX13989 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2013)

Great shots Frederic. I especially like 5-6-7-8. 8) Well done!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shots Frederic. I especially like 5-6-7-8. 8) Well done!



+1...7 & 8 are spectacular! 8)


----------



## eml58 (Jun 2, 2013)

Agreed, great shots Frederic, something on my "to do" list, 7 & 8 are just brilliant.

Not without it's dangers I might add, we had some German Tourist killed down here in Indonesia while Photographing Bromo just recently, poor timing & bad luck, never a good Combination, huge rocks falling from the Sky not a great situation either.


----------



## mrmarks (Jun 2, 2013)

Spectacular and breath taking! Did you dedicate a lens to each body?


----------



## fredericsiffert (Jun 2, 2013)

I pref


mrmarks said:


> Spectacular and breath taking! Did you dedicate a lens to each body?



No, i like 1Dx. Normally, I equip a DSLR with telephoto and other with wide angle.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 26, 2014)

great shots! especially 6,7,8 and the last one! fantastic :


----------

